# Sub Needed - Joliet / Plainfield Area



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I am looking to hire one more sub for this season as we have added more accounts.

Need to have reliable equipment, clean driving record, and verifiable plowing experience. Having a salt would also be great. Email me if interested. Thanks Mike.

[email protected]


----------



## guzzino (Nov 30, 2009)

Im in joliet if u are still looking for plow driver, I also have salt spreader call or text 630-917-1006 or email [email protected] available 24/7


----------



## Dispatch (Nov 4, 2011)

[email protected] or 847-815-7822 in joliet new truck & new 8' western


----------

